# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  how to post a picture

## original spanky

please don't laugh at this question.
i have photos on my mac i would like to post on the  message board?
instructions? thanks

----------


## Jenn

When you start a post, click on the little picture icon - it looks like there is a tree in it (third from the right) and it is right next to the one that looks like a movie strip. You should have a box pop up that says from computer or from url. Mine always defaults to "from url" so I have to click on "from computer". From here, click "choose file". Click on the pictures you want to select, then click "upload files".  After each image, I hit return (it will show up in brackets and say attach  some other things then a bracket.  I usually hit enter after each picture because it allows a line of space between each picture rather than having them touch.) Then post away! I think you can select multiple at a time...

Attachment 49759

----------


## Todd

Attachment 49765

----------


## Jenn

Thanks, Todd!

----------


## agregory

Just curious, is this picture posting method still working?  I have always posted exactly as Jenn described, but now it doesn't work for me  :Frown:   I'm just curious if others are having issues???

----------


## Rob

Attachment 51419

It seems to be working on this end... what error message, if any, are you receiving?

----------


## agregory

I have tried posting several more times and only had success once a few minutes ago, on the Negril "Local Motion" post.  I do the same thing each try and in the bottom left corner the progress goes up to 97% each time, whether it's successful or not.  I am trying to post another picture here, but nothing shows, even after going through the same steps. 

I'm on Chrome - Version 66.0.3359.181 (Official Build) (64-bit) & Windows 10 Pro.



I posted another pic here, but it's upside down of course!  First time that's happened - lol!  IDK what to tell you Rob, it could be me or my SurfacePro 3  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## McBriGuy

Testing

----------


## McBriGuy

That's Maine  but it worked  :Smile:

----------


## 1966 Hippie

.  Hope this works.

----------

